# Injection 5FU & Kenalog mixture Correct billing



## AmandaF (Oct 13, 2011)

My physician injects a mixture (9:1) of 5 FU and Kenalog-40 total is usually 0.3-1cc into scars or chalazions. 
1.) Would the medications be billed separately with the J3301 Kenalog and J9190 for 5 FU?
  1a) & 1 unit of both?

2.) And would you do the interlesional or sub-q injection code?


----------

